# Photon Vibe more speed



## moonlightpedalbuilds (Dec 3, 2019)

Is there a way to increase the Speed of this Vibe?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Dec 4, 2019)

Yes


----------



## moonlightpedalbuilds (Dec 4, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Yes


?how?


----------



## Jiuk (Dec 4, 2019)

Let me talk about charge pump IC. If you use LT1054 or 7660 type, maximum speed is so slow. I dunno why. It must be 1044 type IC. I prefer TC1044scpa.

If you want more speed change R14&R15 -> 3k9.


----------



## moonlightpedalbuilds (Dec 4, 2019)

Jiuk said:


> Let me talk about charge pump IC. If you use LT1054 or 7660 type, maximum speed is so slow. I dunno why. It must be 1044 type IC. I prefer TC1044scpa.
> 
> If you want more speed change R14&R15 -> 3k9.


Thank you!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Dec 4, 2019)

You didn't say how much faster you wanted to go.  Changes in speed at the top end of the range can be achieved by reducing R14 & R15.  If you go too far, the oscillator will stop when you max out the SPEED control.  You can change the entire speed range by changing C7-C9.


----------



## verr76 (Jul 29, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> You didn't say how much faster you wanted to go.  Changes in speed at the top end of the range can be achieved by reducing R14 & R15.  If you go too far, the oscillator will stop when you max out the SPEED control.  You can change the entire speed range by changing C7-C9.


hi ... sorry if this is obvious, but changing c7, c8 and c9 in what way to increase speed ? higher or lower than 1u ? ... I'm building this but I only have at hand 7660s, not 1044... so I don't know yet if I'll have the problem Jiuk mentions


----------



## Mcknib (Jul 29, 2020)

Lower value would mean faster capacitor charge and discharge times giving you extra speed

You're best to socket them to see what you like


----------



## verr76 (Jul 29, 2020)

Mcknib said:


> Lower value would mean faster capacitor charge and discharge times giving you extra speed
> 
> You're best to socket them to see what you like


Thank you!!


----------

